# Fluval Ultra Bright Led strip light



## kellychen4ever (Mar 3, 2013)

Does any one know how to remove the extendable legs from the Fluval Ultra Bright Led Strip fixture?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry, not me. I haven't played with that unit yet.


----------

